# can i use bread flour for quick breads?



## AllysonB (May 13, 2007)

I want to make some quick bread loaves and muffins and have a little bit of bread flour and whole wheat flour and want to use them up. Is it ok to use?


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## AllysonB (May 13, 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## vulturemom (May 23, 2009)

I wouldn't with quick breads you don't want to develop your gluten. Bread flour has a higher gluten content.


----------

